# Wanted broken or faulty divers watches



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

View Advert


*Wanted broken or faulty divers watches*

*
I am spending more and more of my time learning and fixing up broken and faulty watches

looking for some cheap faulty/broken divers watches ideally Quartz but others considered

So I would like to buy a few project to help my skills on there way

Pm,s welcome cheers Andy
*




*Advertiser*

Iceblue



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*

£1.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

